# Toronto Raptors Pre-Season 2012/13



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

After training camp finally comes some real game action. The schedule is as follows;

Oct. 8, vs. Real Madrid, 7 p.m
Oct. 10 at Detroit, 7:30 p.m
Oct. 12 vs. Detroit, 7 p.m 
Oct. 15 at Memphis, 7 p.m 
Oct. 17 vs. Washington, 7 p.m 
Oct. 19 vs. New York at Montreal, 7 p.m
Oct. 22 vs. Milwaukee, 7 p.m

I was hoping for an early Sunday game, but looks like I'll have to stay up late a couple of nights to catch the team in action. 

I'm expecting exciting performances from Davis, Lowry, Fields and my underdog McGuire. 

It's a shame we won't get to see the anticipated Valanciunas/Drummond matchup just yet, but JV is scheduled to get some minutes towards the back end of pre-season.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Lowry will also be sitting out tonights game. 

Will be getting up early to catch the repeat on NBATV.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I decided to stay up and catch this live, players just getting introduced to the crowd now. If anyone needs a stream, just shout.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

RM shooting the lights out, probably because our D isn't exactly tight.

Calderon is trying to push the pace, it just doesn't look fluid yet. 

On the positive side, Landry Fields had a very nice move going to the basket, as did DD. Bargs has been aggressive on the offensive end, not finishing much, but driving to the hoop never the less.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

DD just missed a layup.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bargnani playing well. 

Amir is in for Gray, that switch made a big difference to the team and we immediately went on an 8-0 run.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ross, Klieza, Lucas, Davis and Amir in.

T Ross is lightning fast.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Lucas knows how to push the pace, the team looks much more comfortable playing this type of game when he is on court.

Really liking what I am seeing from Ross.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Amir Johnson just destroyed the rim. Great dunk.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

29-22 after 1st Q. The team started slow but really turned it on defensively which led to easier offensive opportunities. 

Lucas is one hell of a 3rd string guard, we simply have to move Calderon, we just have no need for him anymore, get whatever value you can and move on. 

Ross airballed his first professional shot. Pretty sure the kid is going to hear about that after the game.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

McGuire with a block after only just inserting into the game. Boom.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bargnani now looks awful. Camping out on the perimeter and looking lost on D. Sigh. 

DD has looked very impressive, even if his J is a little flat.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Derozan has looked nice and Ross has had a couple impressive plays. The rest of your team has been unimpressive, although I missed the majority of the 3rd quarter.


They were calling fouls like no tomorrow in the 2nd. This game has been wildly unentertaining.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Does JLucasIII think he's fighting for a starter spot?

He's balling tonight.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Does JLucasIII think he's fighting for a starter spot?
> 
> He's balling tonight.


I think he's fighting for that backup PG spot with Calderon, and last night he landed some big body blows to his Spanish teammate. 

Thoughts on the game - 

Amir is Amir. You always get energy, hustle, defense and easy buckets with him in the game. Gotta love that. Ross has scary potential. That jumper is the nicest looking thing this Raptor team has seen since the Dance Pak of 02'. Lucas is my choice ofback-up PG, he fits the profile of this team much better than Jose. After the 1st Q, Bargs wasn't trying at all. Not that he really needs to be at this point. Ed really wanted to, but in the end he didn't show much. Still hoping to see improvement. Field was lost in the sets. Expected though. Needs to get settled in.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Calderon is making too much to be a 3rd string PG. Lucas is the default 3rd unless you're planning on trading Jose.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^ That's the hope. 

We could do with a Calderon + Kleiza package for an upgrade at the 3 spot. Really hoping BC can make something happen.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Forgot to mention this yesterday but



> ‏@Paul__Jones
> Casey on JV; He went this morning in practice but let's see how he reacts the next day. Aaron Gray will start tonight


And then later on at the game he took part in the shoot-a-round. 










I would love to see him get some minutes tomorrow night against Detroit.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes!



> @WolstatSun
> Valanciunas banging with Ed Davis as media gets a rare glimpse of practice
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> ^ That's the hope.
> 
> We could do with a Calderon + Kleiza package for an upgrade at the 3 spot. Really hoping BC can make something happen.


You guys ever try Deron at the 3?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

R-Star said:


> You guys ever try Deron at the 3?


People are calling for a Ross and DeRozan combination on the wing. Hopefully Casey gives it a shot as they could compliment each other very well, DeMar driving and attacking the rim and Ross playing closer to the perimeter with that good looking shot of his.

My main concern is on the defensive end, and whether DD could handle the bigger more powerful small forwards.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Will be interesting to see. It would solve a lot of problems if they could have both as starters in the future.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Amir looked good out there. If Jonas ends up playing major minutes this year Ed Davis might be the odd man out of the rotation.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^ Not Gray? 

I actually see it as Bargs/Val/Amir/Ed that will be sharing the big man minutes.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Actually you're right. Although I see guys like Mcguire and Kleiza getting minutes at the 4.

I think we should trade Calderon but I don't think he'll yield more than a 2nd rounder at this point. If the Raptors actually win some games this year perhaps we should just keep him and let his contract run out. We got an athletic bench with Ross/Amir/Ed and Jose would be pretty good setting those guys up.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> Actually you're right. Although I see guys like Mcguire and Kleiza getting minutes at the 4.
> 
> I think we should trade Calderon but I don't think he'll yield more than a 2nd rounder at this point. If the Raptors actually win some games this year perhaps we should just keep him and let his contract run out. We got an athletic bench with Ross/Amir/Ed and Jose would be pretty good setting those guys up.


I do like McGuire, and he's certainly good enough to defend the 4 at times. Gray will be used sporadically to guard opposition bigs that don't have much mobility (he's actually pretty decent, but only plays at walking pace). 

Calderon is a great facilitator, he's just not right for our system, if some other team can buy into what he provides, we could snag something of worth in return.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

JV plays. Will not be catching this live, but will get up early to catch the replay on NBATV. Excited.



> @RaptorsPR: JV is a go for tonight. DC tells media there will probably be a minutes limit on Jonas for tonight. #raptors


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

JV is playing .... But other than that there's not much to be happy about :-(
Porous defense in the first qtr and throughout most of the second so far. 
TONS and TONS and TONS of highlight plays for the Pistons... I've already lost count of the alley-oops from their new centre Mr. Drummond :-(
On the plus we are hitting lots of three's


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

But to the good we're raining three's!!
And Demar had a SuperDunk!!! .... That was sweet!


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Ok. Then there's Demar!! Solid game and it looks like he's finally learned to handle the ball down low. Much better than last year (but it's still early). His shot's looking a lot better from 16 ft too. Very smooth and still driving to the basket when he gets a chance. 

Not posting scores as PP said he'll catch the game later. So no spoiling ;-)


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Lucas 4 point play!!!Acy on the floor with Grey and both doing a pretty decent job. 
Calderon has been hitting shots like crazzy too.... somebody's not going to go away easy .. hahaha. 
Hey... Looks like we've got our three point shooting offense back.... Nice to see after years of being absent.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice close game. Enjoying what I'm getting to watch.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Up and catching the replay. 

Brandon Knight has dominated this first Q, as has our awful defense.

JV got some minutes, snagged a block and then subsequently made a lot of rookie mistakes, especially on offense. 

Drummond came in and played less minutes and had a really big impact, he's big and people are going to have trouble handling him all year.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Andre Drummond just threw the ball out of the paint with that block on Ed Davis. 

The Pistons have done a great job picking up every draft pick that falls in recent years. (Monroe, Knight and Drummond)


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

JV back in and Drummond sits, I hope I get to see them both on court at the same time at some point. 

Val playing some really nice D, picks up another block. Looks like he is trying very hard on offense, we just don't seem to know how to use him, and Detroit have some good interior D that isn't giving him much room.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Nothing more infuriating than Bargnani throwing up a 3 ball and it clanking back towards him, but he's already given up on it and started his jog back on D.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

John Lucas is shooting way too much for my liking. He really hasn't looked to facilitate any offense other than his own tonight.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ed Davis has been garbage again. He has no offense what so ever. 

I have 4 minutes left in the 4th Q and I'm not sure I've seen the team grab any offensive rebounds. Literally nobody attacking the glass tonight.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Game over. Poor execution by both teams under the 3 minute mark. 

DeRozan's game winning attempt, ha. 

Really not impressed with Amir or Ed tonight, thought they played very poorly. Our overall rebounding was really poor. 

Terrence Ross had some nice moves. Valanciunas played some great D, I see box scores are only crediting him with 2 blocks, but he definitely had 3 and all were on Monroe.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's Lowry?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Where's Lowry?


He has some minor thigh injury.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Game 3 tonight, not sure whether to catch the live showing or the early morning repeat. 

Hopefully Jonas and Ross can log some more minutes and see more touches of the ball offensively (will probably depend if JL3 is in the ball game or not). 

From the Toronto Sun this morning



> “I’m still not 100%,” Bargnani told the media on Thursday, ahead of Friday’s game against Detroit.
> 
> “Everybody is a little fatigued right now, but we’re still in training camp and we’re going to be all right for the (regular season opener against Indiana on Halloween).


It explains his piss poor play, but it doesn't explain why he let this happen as seasoned vet.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Raptors Jonas Valanciunas will get the start in his ACC debut for the #Raptors. Dwane Casey says no minutes restriction.


...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Catching the 3am repeat. Stoked for big Val getting the start.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Major minutes from JV. I think you might like what you see there PPlayer. 
Game is in the fourth and definitely worth watching .. ;-)
Calderon out with left hamstring 'tightness' ...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Haven't read any of the above posts, and NBATV is doing a much better job today of not telling me the outcome of the game on the ticker that runs along the better (why do they do that on replays?!). 

First Q was pretty ugly offensively, but Bargnani finally looked to play some defense. He really needs to become a two-way player, it's very rare we see his offense in full flow and then him playing tough man to man D in the same game. 

Valanciunas with an impressive 3 point play to finish the Q, his FT stroke is very impressive for a big man. 

Let's see what Ed Davis has got for us in the 2nd.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ha. The stupid ticker just showed me the final score and some stats. 

I know it's a preseason replay, just leave some of the drama please.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ed has Crap-sov guarding him. He better show something offensively.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

JL3 finally passing the rock.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ed Davis doing what he's meant to. Cleaning up the boards and getting putbacks. I don't see much chance of him ever being a starter in this league, but him and Amir in the second unit could overwhelm alot of teams secondary units.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Pause the tape. Davis just hit a jumper.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bargs with some more great D. 

You can tell Casey got them all after the last game and made them work hard on the areas they were poor. Marked improvement in some areas, even if we have lost some of the progress made in others.

Terrence Ross is having a pretty brutal game, very rookie-esque.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

DeMar, Ed, Val and Bargnani have all impressed me tonight. 

DD finally looks like he knows how good he is and his pull up jumper is looking much better. 

It's almost as if Big Val's intensity on D is rubbing off on Bargnani, I don't think I've ever seen the Italian play like that before. He needs to be careful when he follows his man out on the PnR because he's switching man and then leaving the opposition big free. 

These Pistons have some players that I really like. (Monroe, Knight and Drummond)


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Just finished the game. 

Val with the old school sweeping hook in the final minute, what a move.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I thought you'd like a few things ;-)
As far as DD though he started last season on a similar pace and then went slowly downhill settling for the outside jumpers. So let's see where he goes. 
On AB I think you're right Val may be rubbing off on him. Two interior bigs playing tough defense with a supporting cast (Ross etc) would be awesome. They played it well last night on more than a few defensive stances. 
Val played a heck of a lot better than I expected!! Great on both sides of the floor. Shows a very good grasp of the game, court spacing and his role. Most impressive of all is that he stayed out of foul trouble!! That's usually the trouble with young bigs. But to play major minutes, contribute on both ends, inspire others and stay out of trouble is very promising!! I was leary of the over-sell on this kid but I'm starting to feel a little more convinced. Even better is that I think he'll honestly be able to keep it up all season and get even better!! The year was more than worth it. 

Ozzie...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good to see Val out there.

Any news on Lowry?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

> ‏@Mike_Ganter
> 
> Kyle Lowry is back practising today. He was not a happy camper watching so this is good.


Word on the street is that he will play in the game on Wednesday.


----------



## Fan Since Day 1 (Sep 22, 2012)

Pre-season as never been that appealing to me, but I do try to catch a few minutes here and there. Here's a few thoughts. John Lucas III is becoming my most hated Raptors of this team. His game mirrors the one of Mike James, and that's not a good sign if you're a Raptors fan. I'm not a big fan of Calderon, but I rather see Calderon get the bulk of the minutes at the backup position. But i know Casey is a big fan on his game, and rewards players who works hard by giving them significant minutes. Ross as shown some signs of being a solid contributor in this league. His game reminds me of a way smarter JR Smith who plays defence. His shot will definitely help the Raptors, it's so smooth and when he finds consistency with it he'll be a good scorer off the bench. I like how DDR is getting to the line a lot more, but his shot selection is still worry some to me..hopefully it's just because its Pre season. Ed Davis is showing some improvements from the past 2 seasons, but he needs to bring it every night. Lastly, Jonas looks lost out there but most rookie big man does. He needs to get stronger and the PG's need to involve him more into the offence. His rebounding looked good, and I know it's only against Detroit but Bargs and Jonas looked good on the court together.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Game against the Wizards tonight at 7:00 (Eastern) NBA TV Canada. Lowry to make his much anticipated debut.

Doesn't look like I will be able to catch any replays so I may have to stay up and catch this live tonight. 

I really expect us to whoop some Wiz.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Jonas with the hammer


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Devlin called him Vesely. I don't know why, but stuff like that really aggravates me, how can he be getting paid to announce a game and not know the players freakin' name?!

What a great play though, I told ya'll Val came to play this year.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Game tonight vs. New York @ 7:00 (ET) 

Probably our biggest test this preseason, hoping the guys can perform. Valanciunas vs. Chandler should be great for the young man, and even better for everybody here to evaluate how much JV could contribute this year.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Yup!! Really looking forward to this one as the Knicks have yet to loose so far in the preseason and last beatup on the Celtics!
Any news on Bargs being in or out of the lineup tonight??


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He's in I think, well he practiced so should be good to go.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Sweeet !!!! You catching the game live? Or at some god-awful hour like usual ???


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Ohhhhh---- Ohhhhh !!!!!! 
Wicked game!! Not saying much in case y'all haven't seen it yet but it was fun to watch :-D


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

This team has me excited, is something special going down this year? Will we be 'that' team? 

Kyle Lowry is the phenom'.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Melo being Melo in the post-game interview.



> ‏@Al_Iannazzone
> 
> Melo on Landry Fields: ''...He did what he's supposed to do. I don't know what that is.''


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Yup!!! I didn't want to give it away but there's a lot of thing I'm liking about this team. We finally have some real depth! Outside shooters that can actually make a shot. A 'REAL' inside presence in JV (notice how he's always getting down court fast, getting into offensive position and calling for the ball all the time?) Did you catch how many offensive rebounds he got or was in position to get?? ohhhh and not to mention playing through foul trouble, still being aggressive and contributing!! Did y'all see that crazy block on Amare??? He was stunned!! Hahahahaaaaa .... (I think it was Amare, right) Anyways it was stellar!!
Then there's our guards ... Lowry.. Wow!! Exceptional play from him and I get the impression that he's still rusty and only just getting started. Then there was the play of Calderon+Lucas. That combo worked really well. Where Calderon slowed the pace of play Lucas forced him to pick it up, plus stretching the defense by making the three's!!! I may not like Luas at the one but at the two we've found a very nice combo!!
The Knicks were completely flustered and hapless at the end. They didn't know what to do!! It was crazzzzyy!!  
Ohhh and some honorable mentions for DD who continued his strong play and Bargs who was ok. Good thing is we didnt have to rely on Bargs to carry the offense. So him having just a mediocre night didn't send us to the grave. 

Hmmmmm ...... me thinks there is something really special happening here this year!!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

It was on Amare, and I certainly did pick up on how tenacious JV was in the 4th despite being in foul trouble. 

I actually really liked what I saw from Bargnani. He played great defense all night. He was taking a lot of shots but they weren't bad shots so overall, I would take that Bargnani over the one we have come to expect. 

We need to start off the 1st quarter with some more intensity, we won't be able to claw our way out of a whole for an entire season. 

That play where Lowry fell to the floor and still pushed the pass up court to Fields and it ended with the DeMar throw down was the epitome of what I love about this team.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I guess in hindsight Bargs did play well. I didn't even look at the final numbers or realize that he had the team high. But I guess what struck me was the team play overall and how we were getting it done with so many different contributors (for a change) doing big and small things that Barg's play wasn't as outstanding in comparison. Last year Bargs had to have a great game in order for the team to have a 'good' game. Last night I thought he was ok (which he certainly was) but the team play is what captured me the most. Because that team play makes for a consistent and repeatable formula .... And that's as exciting as hell!! :-D &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Exactly! The team isn't a one trick pony anymore (a one trick donkey is more apt I suppose), we have cutters, shooters, post players, P n R players etc it's a breath of fresh air. 

I just want the season to tip off and for the team to realise what potential it has.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I like what the Raptors are building, but I still think you need to suck for one more year. Get a top 5 pick in the next draft and you'll be set for playoff runs with Lowry, Val and Bargnani.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Wade County said:


> I like what the Raptors are building, but I still think you need to suck for one more year. Get a top 5 pick in the next draft and you'll be set for playoff runs with Lowry, Val and Bargnani.


...... My mommy said never leave something for next year, when you can do it THIS YEAR!!!
Ohhhh Yeah !!! We sucked for far too many seasons already I say !! :yesyesyes:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Wait till next year?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Back to preseason news. 



> ‏@WolstatSun
> 
> Casey said #Raptors rookies Quincy Acy and Terrence Ross will play a lot in final 2 pre-season games. "I don't want to short-change them."


I'm all for it. The team has shown what it can do and I believe the rotation is set, now it's time to blood the rest of the kids before the season starts, and really evaluate how much they could contribute this year. Ross has played reasonably well so far, giving him 30 minutes a game will hopefully show us how much he can impact the game. 

I don't expect much from Acy, hustle and heart will be appreciated but this team is too deep and talented for that to be enough. 

Game tonight at 19:00, NBATV Canada vs. Milwaukee Bucks.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Lots and lots of options ... And still lots to talk about tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

19 turnovers is a worry, especially with 14 in the first half. 

JV is looking very special.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

How did JL3 hit that circus shot at the end of the 1st? 

Amir is really growing into the leader of the 2nd unit. 

Jose looks out of place to me.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

DeMar DeRozan is finally getting it.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bargnani with another good game on both ends of the court. Ed Davis played well in the 4th when he got some minutes, even hitting a jumper. 

Lowry took over to close out the game, you can see the competitor in him will drag these close games in our favour. 

I believe that was the last televised game for us until opening night against the Pacers.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think the Raptors drafting Ross probably lit a fire under Demar. I think he might average 20 a night while getting to the line.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

The Raptors record is pretty impressive, didn't expect them to win five games this preseason. But, most of the wins haven't been really convincing or anything to be excited about. Yes, I know it's only the preseason, but there's still a lot of work to be done. 

Like it's been said, those turnovers yesterday were a huge problem. They were lucky the Bucks were missing a lot of their shots or the outcome would have been totally different, that's for sure.

I expect the Raptors to be better this upcoming season, and they'll battle for seventh or eight in the Eastern Conference standings, but I would not be surprised if they missed the Playoffs once again.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Next game: Raptors @ Grizzlies Oct. 26th 

Not a single camera crew to pick up the game.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Preaseason offense getting some love (well creating it's own)



> @johnschuhmann
> 
> Take it for what it's worth: Top 5 preseason offenses so far: OKC (107.1 pts per 100 poss) PHI (105.1) HOU (103.2) TOR (102.5) POR (102.0).


And here John talks about the correlation between O in preaseaon and reg season over the last couple of years.



> ‏@johnschuhmann
> 
> Over last 2 full preseasons ('09 & '10), more of a correlation from preseason O to reg. sea. O (.39) than preseason D to reg. sea. D (.25).


Interesting stuff.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Boom, we're preseason monsters. 

Bargnani causally putting up 21 pts in 17 minutes. Big V with 15/7 with a block off 5-11 shooting (5/6 FT). The other standout player was our new leader, Lowry with 18pts and 7asts. Terrence Ross got bigger minutes and certainly tried to use them jacking up 8 three point attempts, only connecting on a couple but I do like the aggressiveness. He also had a couple steals and played some good defense from the few highlights I've seen.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It's obviously way early but so far I still say that we should've drafted Andre Drummond. Detroit got a nice tandem with Monroe and Drummond.






Reminds me of Amare on Olowakandi.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Drummond looks like he could make a lot of teams look foolish at this point. 

Ross filled a more immediate need and hasn't been outshined by any of his peers (on the wing) yet, so I'm going to reserve judgement until we start to see something from him or them (Lamb, Barnes, Waiters, MKG, Rivers etc)


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, at least we didn't pick Waiters. Remember back in the day some Cavs fan had a website called larryhughespleasestoptakingbadshots.com? I think it's time for him to start another one for Waiters. Don't know what the Cavs were thinking picking him at 4. I think he's closer to Fred Jones(without the leaping ability) than D-Wade.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Drummond looks like a great pick for Detroit. He was impressive right out the gait against us in games one and two. But still glad we went with Ross. We've already got a log jam and the 4&5. And with him being a younger version of DD with a better outside shot. I think we're making better use of him just by threatening DD. Who's finally maybe getting an idea of what he needs to bring every night. 

As for last night's game .... Was anybody interested in playing defense on either team? Way too high a score esp. since they were resting their starters. But still good for them to hang their hats on and get into that winning mentality !! Great preseason all around though.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Just a heads up for you Raptor faithful, chance to win some money for simply predicting the standings come Playoff time.

BBF Standings Competition, Free Entry & Chance at $500


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Apparently we just waived Magloire. Too bad we couldn't have gotten him in his prime. As for now since JV is apparently going to be fine and we've got Amir, Davis and Grey as a backup we won't be needing him... Sorry to see the only local boy go ...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I bet he sticks in a coaching role. I hope so anyway.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @Raptors We'll have a live stream & G+ Hangout from @CasinoRamaLive for today's #Raptors intrasquad game. Watch here: on.nba.com/ME7z9M


...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I'll be watching to get my fix as this is the last time we'll see them before the season tips off on Wednesday.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Tough watch. The music? The announcer? The angle? Sheesh.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Terrence Ross showing some swag with that 3 point shot, he's also had some big time dunks. 

KLowry is blowing up, I think he has 75% of Team Blacks (starters) points.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Acy attacks JL3's knee at the buzzer. This after Jose has left the game following a Bargnani foul. 

Let's hope one of these guys recovers for Wednesday, otherwise the decision to play this intra-squad game is going to go down as a massive faux-pas.


----------

